# Uber launches hourly ride booking option in some U.S. cities



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2351XR
The company said it expected the option to be used for trips to grocery stores, pharmacies and doctors appointments, but would monitor use going forward.

Hourly bookings will be available in Atlanta, Chicago, Washington, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Orlando, Tampa Bay, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Tacoma and Seattle beginning June 2, with expansions planned in the following weeks.

Ride-hailing trips, which generate the bulk of Uber's revenue, dropped 80% globally in April, but the company earlier this month said demand was slowly recovering.

Since May 18, Uber requires riders and drivers around the world to wear face coverings or masks and allows both parties to cancel trips and report users who do not comply with the measure. Repeated failure to comply can lead to account deactivation for both riders and drivers.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

More scams.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2351XR
> The company said it expected the option to be used for trips to grocery stores, pharmacies and doctors appointments, but would monitor use going forward.
> 
> Hourly bookings will be available in Atlanta, Chicago, Washington, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Orlando, Tampa Bay, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Tacoma and Seattle beginning June 2, with expansions planned in the following weeks.
> ...


Beautiful, seems tailor made for drug trafficking, you are now an official mule.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2351XR
> The company said it expected the option to be used for trips to grocery stores, pharmacies and doctors appointments, but would monitor use going forward.
> 
> Hourly bookings will be available in Atlanta, Chicago, Washington, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Orlando, Tampa Bay, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Tacoma and Seattle beginning June 2, with expansions planned in the following weeks.


Typical. Uber puts out a press statement before they inform drivers of this new service. I drive in Atlanta and have heard nothing about this from Uber. Wait time pay here is $6 per hour so this sounds like a big money loser for drivers but a huge goldmine for Uber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"The company said it expected the option to be used for trips to grocery stores, pharmacies and doctors appointments"_
 Hourly bookings .... paxholes will demand that we push their shopping cart and wait in line at the pharmacy because they _"paid for it!_"


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They are desperate and rolling out bottom of the barrel junk ideas so they lose $50 million a day with more rides instead of $60 million a day with less.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Terrible ideas.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's desperation is showing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Typical. Uber puts out a press statement before they inform drivers of this new service


...they do that a lot. Even in the cities where it IS rolled out already. sheesh.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Uber Hourly 'Ride'?

Skipped PR paragraph--first--and then here's what matters:

___










LOOK! 
Some ENTERPRISING PIMP could have his girls drive.... They got an hour! 
--------If UberRide pax name is "John" is there _really_ a problem?

Seriously though. $50/Hour? You realize that's _UBER's_ charge!!! Ants will receive approximately $21.45 and MUST SMILE!! (**from behind Face-mask)

60 minutes? :thumbup: Pax will _start_ heading for check-out at 1Hr5min. Upon arrival---at 1Hr18min.----to where your car *WAS* parked at... a phone call is placed to UberRides Customer Svc. Complaint line. Hope you enjoyed your 'Ride'....


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

That will be turned off.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Me luv u long time by the hour :roflmao:


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

_*Uber Support Text:*_ 
Pax left their hemorrhoid applicator & cream in your backseat on accident after Proctologist apt. Return it in next 48hrs for $10 fee....
[NO WONDER they were sitting weird & doing stuff 'back there'.]


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2351XR
> The company said it expected the option to be used for trips to grocery stores, pharmacies and doctors appointments, but would monitor use going forward.
> 
> Hourly bookings will be available in Atlanta, Chicago, Washington, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Orlando, Tampa Bay, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Tacoma and Seattle beginning June 2, with expansions planned in the following weeks.
> ...


How about getting stuck with a complete paxhole for a couple hours???


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ubercadabra said:


> Me luv u long time by the hour :roflmao:


UberHappyEnding Ride


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm just going to call this new service "Uber Serv*ant*" because that is what this is.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

So now we’ll have to stick around for the whole drug deal?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

*UberBlow. *

Uber is pleased to announce it newest partnerships with the Western Hemisphere's leading Cartels.....


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm just going to call this new service "Uber Serv*ant*" because that is what this is.


Yep, it's time to be a BUTLER!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

You guys are so negative. Just wait until you see what the rates are, then you'll probably be jumping at the opportunity to serve someone for an hourly rate. I've seen countless posts about drivers wanting to become employees so that they could get some kind of hourly rate.

I didn't think I would ever lower myself to food delivery. Then COVID hit. Now I am doing Eats (hat tip to Chicago forum) and making more money per hour than I ever did driving paxholes around.

It's all about the money. Don't knock it.

Full disclosure: I am a shareholder as well as a driver.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

They get $50 we get $28 on a good day.... Hell no I'd rather take odds on doing. $30+ and keep it moving with 2-3 rides an hour and a 50% tip average... Forget this bs I don't now nor will I ever do stops..


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ahmed, Suhany, Piedfiramannna will take those...good luck.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Just wait until you see what the rates are


...the assumption being drivers will be paid differently? Yeah, I think not. This is a deal between pax and Uber only.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2351XR
> The company said it expected the option to be used for trips to grocery stores, pharmacies and doctors appointments, but would monitor use going forward.
> 
> Hourly bookings will be available in Atlanta, Chicago, Washington, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Orlando, Tampa Bay, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Tacoma and Seattle beginning June 2, with expansions planned in the following weeks.
> ...


CAB HERE IS $30.00 HR.
FLAT FEE.



Jo3030 said:


> Terrible ideas.


.THE ONLY IDEAS UBER HAS !


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> Typical. Uber puts out a press statement before they inform drivers of this new service. I drive in Atlanta and have heard nothing about this from Uber. Wait time pay here is $6 per hour so this sounds like a big money loser for drivers but a huge goldmine for Uber.


Ubers fee is 25% plus the booking fee.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mole said:


> Ubers fee is 25% plus the booking fee.


.....in calif....


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SHalester said:


> .....in calif....


Well yes true. I'm not very sure about the other states maybe that is why it is not in our location.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Mole said:


> Ubers fee is 25% plus the booking fee.


Where did you find this information? Uber Used to take 25% but it hasn't been that way for a few years. Now they give us a flat per mile & per minute fee based on your area. Is the 25% amount something new for the Uber by the hour plan?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> More scams.


Min wages . 
Some how you will be required to pay tax . Gas prices .
Earn a big living of 5 bucks a hour


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> Where did you find this information? Uber Used to take 25% but it hasn't been that way for a few years. Now they give us a flat per mile & per minute fee based on your area. Is the 25% amount something new for the Uber by the hour plan?


In California they give us a mile and minute wage also and a 75% guarantee minus the booking fee and Comfort rides they take 28% plus booking fee. it is how it was in 2016 but the wages were higher back then.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Is the 25% amount something new for the Uber


it's a calif only thing since 1/1/20. they increase our per mil and per min and then take 25% (for X) per ride. Essentially they giveth and they taketh away; net net about the same. Except the 25% doesn't change unless it is higher than X ride, where it goes to 28%.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I bet next week they will come up with UberMotel where you can let people sleep in your car for 55 cents an hour. 75/25 split.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Depends on when you started. Uber only takes 20% of the per-mile/per-minutes rate from me..


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> CAB HERE IS $30.00 HR.
> FLAT FEE.
> 
> 
> .THE ONLY IDEAS UBER HAS !


Does the cab 30 bucks an hour include some mileage or is that 30 bucks an hour waiting time once stopped? Uber's 50 bucks an hour includes some mileage. In some cities 40 miles are included in the hour.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Uber's 50 bucks an hour includes *some* mileage.


First, Ulysses Grant goes to UBER first. 
Driver ants---if Lucky---will net _$27/UberWhoreHr._. BUT your max. distance is fuickin *40* *miles*!! (That=McDs and TacoHell Drive-Thru, plus stops at Walgreens, Qwick-Crap, Dollar-Tree___in addition to their "Dr. Apt.")



MadTownUberD said:


> Full disclosure: I am a shareholder as well as a driver.


 Since your a shareholder & Kool-aid drinker YOU exclusively do UberWhoreHr. You will have plenty folks who want to RIDE YOU. 
-------er, you'll have plenty of Riders. :laugh:


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are so negative. Just wait until you see what the rates are, then you'll probably be jumping at the opportunity to serve someone for an hourly rate. I've seen countless posts about drivers wanting to become employees so that they could get some kind of hourly rate.
> 
> I didn't think I would ever lower myself to food delivery. Then COVID hit. Now I am doing Eats (hat tip to Chicago forum) and making more money per hour than I ever did driving paxholes around.
> 
> ...


If you can make more money driving around a cheeseburger than you can driving a living human being then something is seriously wrong here. Taxi drivers used to make double what any food delivery driver would make, and for good reason.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Ubercadabra said:


> Me luv u long time by the hour :roflmao:


Haven't heard that one in about 50 years.&#128513;&#128077;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Sure hope it pops up as a Hour rental request so I don't have to cancel when they get in and I start the ride.... Either way though ... It ain't happening.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> They get $50 we get $28 on a good day.... Hell no I'd rather take odds on doing. $30+ and keep it moving with 2-3 rides an hour and a 50% tip average... Forget this bs I don't now nor will I ever do stops..


Plus, this is Chicago, parking can be difficult in certain areas of the city. Don't want to wait for a pax and I have to either find a parking spot and then pay to wait or drive around wasting gas until the pax complete their errand.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> They get $50 we get $28 on a good day.... Hell no I'd rather take odds on doing. $30+ and keep it moving with 2-3 rides an hour and a 50% tip average... Forget this bs I don't now nor will I ever do stops..


I quit in Nov when I was making less than$20/hr.

$28/hr for reading isn't terrible.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> $28/hr for reading isn't terrible.


$28/hr is just a number pulled out of the sky, though.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> $28/hr is just a number pulled out of the sky, though.


Yeah, always fact check.

Im not driving until there is a vaccine.

Maybe never again. Im over 65. If the c-19 sticks around, im staying isolated at my place in the foothills.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wow, you guys can work yourselves into a frenzy.

Here's hoping you don't riot.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Let me guess... driver gets $25 outta of it. Uber will claim the rest goes in booking, taxes and fees. An hour with a pax with a 3 stop ride would normally result in $13 ~ $18 depending on the distance.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Let me guess... driver gets $25 outta of it. Uber will claim the rest goes in booking, taxes and fees. An hour with a pax with a 3 stop ride would normally result in $13 ~ $18 depending on the distance.


Or it'll result in 3 other rides for $30+ on the hour after I see stop requests and cancel on their asses....


----------



## POKERLV (Jun 7, 2017)

Dump corrupt U/L


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2351XR
> The company said it expected the option to be used for trips to grocery stores, pharmacies and doctors appointments, but would monitor use going forward.
> 
> Hourly bookings will be available in Atlanta, Chicago, Washington, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Orlando, Tampa Bay, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Tacoma and Seattle beginning June 2, with expansions planned in the following weeks.
> ...


Um, let's see. 
Folks poor enough to not own a car going to grocery stores... Here are your options. 
7.00 each way probably with a different driver in a different car... 
OR
You can start at 50.00 and if you take longer than an hour you will have to pay more...

Yeah. 
Sure.

Now I don't doubt this is what "Uber", meaning some idiot in uper management, thought this would make sense. 
I have been saying for over 4 years now that trimming the corporate fat (27000 plus 170,000.00 a year jobs and "investment" in SDC research) was their only path to profits... And they only started doing that recently I would assume because Covid19 gave them a perfect excuse to do so and not see as major a hit to the stock price (it was pretty much as low as it was going already).

But, hey, look at the mentally handicapped person they started with as CEO. Dude actually ordered a 4 Billion dollar attempt to establish market dominance in China...


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

goneubering said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2351XR
> The company said it expected the option to be used for trips to grocery stores, pharmacies and doctors appointments, but would monitor use going forward.
> 
> Hourly bookings will be available in Atlanta, Chicago, Washington, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Orlando, Tampa Bay, Philadelphia, Phoenix, Tacoma and Seattle beginning June 2, with expansions planned in the following weeks.
> ...


Interesting, this service started in Australia about 6 weeks ago, and as for masks for driver and rider, there is no requirement here.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope they plan to notify drivers before we accept the trip. I have no problem telling someone I wont be waiting an hour for them


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sleepo said:


> Interesting, this service started in Australia about 6 weeks ago, and as for masks for driver and rider, there is no requirement here.


No masks? Wow.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

goneubering said:


> No masks? Wow.


We do have to declare on app (prior to login) that we have sanitised car, have sanitiser on board and are practising social distancing


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sleepo said:


> We do have to declare on app (prior to login) that we have sanitised car, have sanitiser on board and are practising social distancing


How's it possible to truly practice social distancing in a car?


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

goneubering said:


> How's it possible to truly practice social distancing in a car?


I suppose it means we are only carrying up to 3 pax in back, (uber have changed this on app to read 3 people) but in my state by law 4 are still allowed


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sleepo said:


> I suppose it means we are only carrying up to 3 pax in back, (uber have changed this on app to read 3 people) but in my state by law 4 are still allowed


That sounds bad. Do you wear a mask even though it's not required?


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

goneubering said:


> That sounds bad. Do you wear a mask even though it's not required?


no, only 5 active cases in our state of 5 million people


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Sleepo said:


> no, only 5 active cases in our state of 5 million people


Well that's good!!!! I've heard heat can kill the virus so maybe it helps you.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Well that's good!!!! I've heard heat can kill the virus so maybe it helps you.


its winter here, but not real cold yet


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How about getting stuck with a complete paxhole for a couple hours???


Lol. They would get tossed just like every other paxhole. I don't care how long they booked it for.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

A few details not mentioned in that story and found in a different one include the ride can be up to 7 hours, there are hourly mile limits, no rides to and from the airport, and no trips outside of the city service area. https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-now-lets-you-book-a-ride-for-50-an-hour/

Drivers have to opt-in to receive those requests and it's a separate tier that can be turned on and off. Drivers have to be eligible for Uber Comfort to participate. It doesn't mention driver pay, but I'd expect it to be at the Comfort level since that vehicle is the requirement. https://www.uber.com/newsroom/hourly-booking/


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Under Uber site, Help, Using the App, Hourly, all the details can be found. It DOES state minimum driver pay will be $36. And yes you have to be Comfort-eligible. (pretty odd requirement)

NONE of these rides will be you sitting in a grocery store parking lot for 30-45 min waiting for your pax to get groceries. Who in the he11 is going to pay $50 just to have 1 car/1 driver do their grocery store run? Grocery pax are always CLOSE to their neighborhood store... short trips, like $7 each way.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Cut said:


> A few details not mentioned in that story and found in a different one include the ride can be up to 7 hours, there are hourly mile limits, no rides to and from the airport, and no trips outside of the city service area. https://www.cnet.com/news/uber-now-lets-you-book-a-ride-for-50-an-hour/
> 
> Drivers have to opt-in to receive those requests and it's a separate tier that can be turned on and off. Drivers have to be eligible for Uber Comfort to participate. It doesn't mention driver pay, but I'd expect it to be at the Comfort level since that vehicle is the requirement. https://www.uber.com/newsroom/hourly-booking/


$36 an hour for a comfort driver seems low.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> CAB HERE IS $30.00 HR.
> FLAT FEE.
> 
> 
> .THE ONLY IDEAS UBER HAS !


An idea is a dangerous thing when you only have one.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ShibariLover said:


> An idea is a dangerous thing when you only have one.


I saw a VP making high 6 figures take a dive when asked what plan B was.

This production problem shut down the company.

His answer was:
"Plan B is Plan A must work".

He was gone in 3 days......


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How about getting stuck with a complete paxhole for a couple hours???


I bet they'll be thinking the same thing. "I hope I don't get stuck with some yappy driver."


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> You guys are so negative. Just wait until you see what the rates are, then you'll probably be jumping at the opportunity to serve someone for an hourly rate. I've seen countless posts about drivers wanting to become employees so that they could get some kind of hourly rate.
> 
> I didn't think I would ever lower myself to food delivery. Then COVID hit. Now I am doing Eats (hat tip to Chicago forum) and making more money per hour than I ever did driving paxholes around.
> 
> ...


In my area with a long trip you make around 60 per hour after Uber's take. This would be a pay cut here unless your only going like 10 -15 miles total


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

TBone said:


> $36 an hour for a comfort driver seems low.


That's the minimum amount for the previous poster's market. I imagine that would be for low mileage and a high wait time trip. If someone has a Comfort vehicle they just have to look at the rate card and decide if that's something they want to do... Are the rates the same as Comfort with the exception of a larger minimum? I haven't checked because I don't have an Comfort qualifying vehicle.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Cut said:


> That's the minimum amount for the previous poster's market. I imagine that would be for low mileage and a high wait time trip. If someone has a Comfort vehicle they just have to look at the rate card and decide if that's something they want to do... Are the rates the same as Comfort with the exception of a larger minimum? I haven't checked because I don't have an Comfort qualifying vehicle.


That is low. I am a comfort and with a long trip , I making about 75 per hour with passenger in my car on it.


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

Multiple stops are almost the same thing, and some riders take advantage of multiple stops by expecting drivers to wait for them while they do their shopping. Uber should tell riders their trip will end in 5 minutes after arriving at their first destination, so riders would know what to expect, and not blame the drivers when they end the trip. Uber should tell drivers if their are multiple stops upfront. Uber should not put us in a difficult spot , where we have to end a trip after the first stop because we don’t want to wait in a parking lot while people go shopping.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

$50/Hr is kind of overpriced, and you can't even use the front seat. I think $25/Hr is more reasonable to stimulate falling demand, $20/hr for the driver, and $5 for Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MikeSki said:


> That will be turned off.


What happens when they driver decides to cut it short while they shop?

"family emergency" so sorry...



AveragePerson said:


> $50/Hr is kind of overpriced, and you can't even use the front seat. I think $25/Hr is more reasonable to stimulate falling demand, $20/hr for the driver, and $5 for Uber.


It will be the other way around.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> $50/Hr is kind of overpriced, and you can't even use the front seat. I think $25/Hr is more reasonable to stimulate falling demand, $20/hr for the driver, and $5 for Uber.


Well you can take all the 5 dollar rides per hour that you want to then.

me personally 25 per hour before expenses is just a tad low. It's why I will not do a pickup less then 6 minutes away for a fare min trip. It's just not worth it unless it's where I am choosing to go.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Da Ub said:


> That is low. I am a comfort and with a long trip , I making about 75 per hour with passenger in my car on it.


Then you would decline one of these hourly rides?


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

goneubering said:


> Then you would decline one of these hourly rides?


After you get your first girlfriend looking for her cheating boyfriend, or guy stopping at 7 houses looking for the chick that stole his pills you will to.


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I bet next week they will come up with UberMotel where you can let people sleep in your car for 55 cents an hour. 75/25 split.


Don't give them any ideas!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

beantowncruiser said:


> Don't give them any ideas!


Won't work in L.A.

The drivers sleep in their cars.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Has anyone done one of these trips yet? If so lets see the screen shot of the trip details. If I get a ping for one I'll do it at least once so I can analysis the profit/loss on it.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Then you would decline one of these hourly rides?


If it's more then 10 miles with about 59 minutes of time since it has to tell you that on the screen. Yes I would decline. 
I do this to make money, not to pay Uber for the privilege of driving for them.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> More scams.


More deck chair arranging on Titanic's deck. Although, if I was providing a labourer and an old Prius for $50 an hour, I would do it, unless Uber take their third for running the computer.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Has anyone done one of these trips yet? If so lets see the screen shot of the trip details....


Personally I think pax demand will be very low.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Drive me 800 miles in 10 hours and I will pay Uber $80, $8 is more than minimum wage so that's more than fair.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> Drive me 800 miles in 10 hours and I will pay Uber $80, $8 is more than minimum wage so that's more than fair.


Ok but only if you promise to tip me on the app


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MikeSki said:


> Ok but only if you promise to tip me on the app


Yes, done deal. Pinky swear.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Beautiful, seems tailor made for drug trafficking, you are now an official mule.


Expect larger than usual tips.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wonder how many banks one could rob in that hour using the Uber driver as the get away vehicle?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Uber driver as the get away vehicle?


.....r they using a precious prius? If so, getting away quickly might be an issue. &#129322;


----------

